# Cardamom and sandalwood FO?



## bbrown (Nov 7, 2015)

I am on a hunt.  I smelled a candle at Home Goods a few days ago that was Cardamom and Sandalwood and it was amazing.  It was creamy and spicy and a little sweet all at once.

Does anyone know of used a FO with that combo?


----------



## jules92207 (Nov 8, 2015)

I know WSP just came out with some cardamom scents...I have no idea if they are good but I thought I'd share in case you'd like to explore. I've also used cardamom eo.


----------



## bbrown (Nov 8, 2015)

jules92207 said:


> I know WSP just came out with some cardamom scents...I have no idea if they are good but I thought I'd share in case you'd like to explore. I've also used cardamom eo.



Thank you for the info.  I am going to try the Cardamom True Sugar and see if it's a good one.


----------



## jules92207 (Nov 9, 2015)

bbrown said:


> Thank you for the info.  I am going to try the Cardamom True Sugar and see if it's a good one.



Let me know, I haven't placed an order yet cause I JUST stocked up but I was totally eyeing that one.


----------



## honeysuds (Nov 10, 2015)

I have the cardamom scents from WSP, the Cardamom True Sugar is spot on for a cardamom scent which I'm glad for as the EO is pricey! Would be great for a chai blend.


----------



## jules92207 (Nov 11, 2015)

honeysuds said:


> I have the cardamom scents from WSP, the Cardamom True Sugar is spot on for a cardamom scent which I'm glad for as the EO is pricey! Would be great for a chai blend.



Nice! I'm adding it to my cart...


----------



## DeeAnna (Nov 11, 2015)

Nature's Garden has a Teakwood and Cardamom FO.


----------



## dixiedragon (Nov 11, 2015)

I haven't soaped it yet, but the NG Teakwood and Cardamom is wonderful OOB.


----------



## BlackDog (Nov 11, 2015)

dixiedragon said:


> I haven't soaped it yet, but the NG Teakwood and Cardamom is wonderful OOB.



Yes! I have a bottle of this at home waiting to be soaped but it is terrific-smelling oob.


----------



## jules92207 (Nov 11, 2015)

Oh right, I've heard really good reviews on the NG teakwood & cardamom. I'll have to pick that one up.


----------



## bbrown (Nov 28, 2015)

I'm ordering the NG Teakwood and Cardamom tonight!


----------



## Arimara (Nov 28, 2015)

bbrown said:


> I am on a hunt.  I smelled a candle at Home Goods a few days ago that was Cardamom and Sandalwood and it was amazing.  It was creamy and spicy and a little sweet all at once.
> 
> Does anyone know of used a FO with that combo?



I haven't used it or anything like it but it sounds like it would smell amazingly good. Too bad sandalwood can cost a pretty penny, if I'm not mistaken.


----------

